# Is there allot of nutritional value in deer meat?



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi my brother in law gave me a bunch of meat from a deer he shot last fall. I do not like deer meat but I did not want to insult him so I took it! I have a bunch of steaks and will end up feeding it to Molly. I was just wondering if this meat has allot of nutritional value?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Oh yes. Extremely healthy!
Usually it's used for human meat-- fry up them steaks!!! Or broil


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

It is great, but very lean. I would feed it no problem, but add in some RMB's and organs. The deer bones are usually older/denser so I seldom have fed them,usually just feed the meat. If you are feeding this as meals, then you need to balance out the organ and bone with the steaks. I would use chicken for this as the skin adds some fat. One thing that is the most beneficial in feeding venison is the lack of chemicals as compared to farm raised livestock. 
Take whatever you can get and Molly will be forever grateful!


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

onyx'girl said:


> It is great, but very lean. I would feed it no problem, but add in some RMB's and organs. The deer bones are usually older/denser so I seldom have fed them,usually just feed the meat. If you are feeding this as meals, then you need to balance out the organ and bone with the steaks. I would use chicken for this as the skin adds some fat. One thing that is the most beneficial in feeding venison is the lack of chemicals as compared to farm raised livestock.
> Take whatever you can get and Molly will be forever grateful!


 
thank you!!!!! I will do that I can't wait to try it and see if she likes it!


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My dogs loved venison whenever they got it. They were particularly fond of the hearts and stomachs. [of course you want to pull the corn out of the tummies first-ick ick ick]


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

Jinx is crying from jealousy over here. She LOVES venison (actually her and my husband fight over it lol sooo yummy)


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Oh yes, Koda loves venison. Ours condom 2 lb chub that has 10% organ and ground bone. Molly will enjoy it!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

One of my clients gave me about 60 to 80# of bison meat(also lean). I was so happy to get it(2# packages) and there was nothing wrong with it. Her husband just had a GI issue and couldn't eat it. I finished the last package a month ago and miss having it so convenient in my freezer. 

He's a big game hunter, so I hope he'll go soon to get me more meat for my pack!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Josie/Zeus said:


> Ours condom 2 lb chub !


Am I reading that right? Gotta love autocorrect!


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Oh my gosh, I am so embarrassed! *COMES IN * 2 lb chub. Stupid autocorrect!!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:rofl:


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL Jax thanks for saying something I was cracking up over here waiting to see if someone else saw it haha. Auto correct comes up with some crazy stuff... I'd rather have something misspelled lol.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh wow!! Molly went crazy for the deer meat tonight!!!! I haven't seen her go crazy like that in a long time!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

LOL see she knows whats good


----------

